# L'onore



## Old Asudem (28 Febbraio 2008)

_Il termine onore è usato ad indicare un sentimento che comprende la reputazione, l'autopercezione o l'identità morale di un individuo o di un gruppo._

Parlando di "onore" mi chiedo se per ogni singolo individuo abbia la stessa valenza o no.
Per me l'onore va a braccetto con la dignità.
O quanto meno, sono uno  la conseguenza dell'altro.
Per me onore e dignità sono la capacità di una persona di essere coerente coi propri ideali, la propria moralità, la propria coscienza , le proprie convinzioni, da difendere  sempre e con forza.
Per voi invece?


----------



## Nobody (28 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> _Il termine onore è usato ad indicare un sentimento che comprende la reputazione, l'autopercezione o l'identità morale di un individuo o di un gruppo._
> 
> Parlando di "onore" mi chiedo se per ogni singolo individuo abbia la stessa valenza o no.
> Per me l'onore va a braccetto con la dignità.
> ...


Si..ma come tutto, ha un rovescio della medaglia. Rischia di bloccare qualunque evoluzione di pensiero, e più in generale, di vita.
Gli ideali, la morale, la coscienza, le convinzioni non sono degli assoluti...l'onore rischia di farteli passare per tali.


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2008)

concordo con te.
onore come dignità della persona e statura morale.un dialogo costante con la propria coscienza obiettivo e senza facili vie di fuga


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si..ma come tutto, ha un rovescio della medaglia. Rischia di bloccare qualunque evoluzione di pensiero, e più in generale, di vita.
> Gli ideali, la morale, la coscienza, le convinzioni non sono degli assoluti...l'onore rischia di farteli passare per tali.


Eh?, la morale e la coscienza sono degli assoluti!
Gli ideali possono trasformarsi, evolversi, addirittura cambiare ma morale e coscienza , una volta delineati, sono decisamente assoluti.


----------



## brugola (28 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> _Il termine onore è usato ad indicare un sentimento che comprende la reputazione, l'autopercezione o l'identità morale di un individuo o di un gruppo._
> 
> Parlando di "onore" mi chiedo se per ogni singolo individuo abbia la stessa valenza o no.


dipende molto dalla tua cultura personale
io comunque son d'accordo con te che vada di pari passo con la dignità


----------



## Nobody (28 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Eh?, la morale e la coscienza sono degli assoluti!
> Gli ideali possono trasformarsi, evolversi, addirittura cambiare ma morale e coscienza , una volta delineati, sono decisamente assoluti.


La morale un assoluto? No dai, non puoi pensarlo davvero!
Non c'è davvero nulla di assoluto nel mondo, figuriamoci una cosa così bizzarra e volatile come la morale...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La morale un assoluto? No dai, non puoi pensarlo davvero!
> Non c'è davvero nulla di assoluto nel mondo, figuriamoci una cosa così bizzarra e volatile come la morale...


Mi sono spiegata male. Morale personale, individuale non comune.


----------



## MK (28 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Eh?, la morale e la coscienza sono degli assoluti!
> Gli ideali possono trasformarsi, evolversi, addirittura cambiare ma morale e coscienza , una volta delineati, sono decisamente assoluti.


Non sono d'accordo. Dovrebbe essere così. Ma non lo è.


----------



## Nobody (28 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Mi sono spiegata male. Morale personale, individuale non comune.


Ah ok!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Si, possiamo individualemnte considerarci degli assoluti, con tutto ciò che ne consegue. A mio modo di vedere, non lo siamo affatto...ma può dare sicurezza pensarlo.


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La morale un assoluto? No dai, non puoi pensarlo davvero!
> Non c'è davvero nulla di assoluto nel mondo, figuriamoci una cosa così bizzarra e volatile come la morale...


una cosa è la morale comune , un'altra quella che regola la propria coscienza .
mentre di una me ne può importare fino ad un  certo punto ,alla seconda faccio assoluto riferimento 
rimanendo fedele a me stessa su posizioni di base sulle quali non transigo. lealtà , rispetto.....


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Dovrebbe essere così. Ma non lo è.


no, non sempre lo è per taluni.
In realtà io credo sia il senso della vita.
ma non vorrei sbilanciarmi. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Si possono momentaneamente tradire (ma ne paghi sempre le conseguenze) ma, credimi, sono assoluti


----------



## MK (28 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no, non sempre lo è per taluni.
> In realtà io credo sia il senso della vita.
> ma non vorrei sbilanciarmi.
> 
> ...


Magari la morale individuale dei 20 anni poi la tradisci a 40... Non so, credo sia molto difficile generalizzare...


----------



## tatitati (28 Febbraio 2008)

bla bla
bla bla


----------



## Nobody (28 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> una cosa è la morale comune , un'altra quella che regola la propria coscienza .
> mentre di una me ne può importare fino ad un certo punto ,alla seconda faccio assoluto riferimento
> rimanendo fedele a me stessa su posizioni di base sulle quali non transigo. lealtà , rispetto.....


Ti capisco, ma non ne farei una questione di valore...infatti per un altro potrebbe voler dire non retrocedere da menzogna o violenza. 
Io, mi ripeto, non vedo affatto un individuo come immutabile. Nè su valori ("buoni" o "cattivi" non mi interessa), nè su altro. Questo non vuol dire buttare alle ortiche le proprie convinzioni o il proprio sentire...ma non precludersi mai le possibilità di cambiamento.


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Magari la morale individuale dei 20 anni poi la tradisci a 40... Non so, credo sia molto difficile generalizzare...


intanto qui parliamo soprattutto di noi, per il resto credo che sia più facile e auspicabile il contrario di quello che dici:
la morale dei ventanni dovrebbe acquistare spessore con gli anni togliendo ideali puramente teorici per aggiungere valori consolidati.


----------



## MK (28 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ti capisco, ma non ne farei una questione di valore...infatti per un altro potrebbe voler dire non retrocedere da menzogna o violenza.
> Io, mi ripeto, non vedo affatto un individuo come immutabile. Nè su valori ("buoni" o "cattivi" non mi interessa), nè su altro. Questo non vuol dire buttare alle ortiche le proprie convinzioni o il proprio sentire...ma non precludersi mai le possibilità di cambiamento.


 






















































certo, concordo. Magari cercando di capire che non si è soli su un'isola deserta...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Magari la morale individuale dei 20 anni poi la tradisci a 40... Non so, credo sia molto difficile generalizzare...


forse  stiamo dando al termine *morale *un diverso significato.
la morale personale non cambia né col tempo né con le vicessitudini.
Per me la morale è un insieme di  regole e codici imprescindibili  a cui fare riferimento per vivere.
Una volta delineati non cambiano.
Personally, ovviamente


----------



## Nobody (28 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> certo, concordo. Magari cercando di capire che non si è soli su un'isola deserta...


Diciamo che siamo isole...con tutte le possibilità di un'isola!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Febbraio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> bla bla
> bla bla


Ma non hai da pelare patate, pulire insalate o sussultare mentre contratti il prezzo delle orate al mercato rionale?


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ti capisco, ma non ne farei una questione di valore...infatti per un altro potrebbe voler dire non retrocedere da menzogna o violenza.
> Io, mi ripeto, non vedo affatto un individuo come immutabile. Nè su valori ("buoni" o "cattivi" non mi interessa), nè su altro. Questo non vuol dire buttare alle ortiche le proprie convinzioni o il proprio sentire...ma non precludersi mai le possibilità di cambiamento.


certo che non siamo immutabili ;
la speranza è nell'evoluzione e nella crescita dell'individuo e ci sono un paio di punti fermi della dignità personale che sono oggettivamente importanti.


----------



## MK (28 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> certo che non siamo immutabili ;
> la speranza è nell'evoluzione e nella crescita dell'individuo e ci sono un paio di punti fermi della dignità personale che sono oggettivamente importanti.


Tipo?


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2008)

il rispetto per la propria dignità personale


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Tipo?













tu non hai dei punti fermi , dei principi contro i quali ti è impossibile andare?
Che non precludono l'impossibilità di cambiare, evolverti, crescere.
Si torna a monte: per me sono appunto la dignità e l'onore.


----------



## brugola (28 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tu non hai dei punti fermi , dei principi contro i quali ti è impossibile andare?
> Che non precludono l'impossibilità di cambiare, evolverti, crescere.
> Si torna a monte: per me sono appunto la dignità e l'onore.


non sono tanto sicura di quello che dici: evolversi, crescere e cambiare può modificare i tuoi principi, forse non la tua morale, ma certamente i tuoi principi.


----------



## Nobody (28 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> certo che non siamo immutabili ;
> la speranza è nell'evoluzione e nella crescita dell'individuo e ci sono un paio di punti fermi della dignità personale che sono *oggettivamente importanti*.


Su questo ti quoto! 
Però vedi, nonostante la loro indubbia importanza, anche questi punti possono (e in certi casi forse devono) non essere così fermi. Una delle utilità delle esperienze della vita è proprio questa, se sappiamo coglierla: relativizzare le nostre convinzioni, ed "ammorbidire" la nostra anima, IMHO.


----------



## brugola (28 Febbraio 2008)

anzi pensandoci può cambiare anche la tua morale


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Febbraio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> non sono tanto sicura di quello che dici: evolversi, crescere e cambiare può modificare i tuoi principi, forse non la tua morale, ma certamente i tuoi principi.


ce ne sono alcuni che sono immutabili.
Rispetto, dignità, serietà ed onestà .
Non credi siano principi immutabili?
eh? brugolina mia bella?


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Su questo ti quoto!
> Però vedi, nonostante la loro indubbia importanza, anche questi punti possono (e in certi casi forse devono) non essere così fermi. Una delle utilità delle esperienze della vita è proprio questa, se sappiamo coglierla: relativizzare le nostre convinzioni, ed "ammorbidire" la propria anima, IMHO.


ammorbidire....su questo non solo concordo; è una reale consapevolezza di questi miei anni .
mi sono ammorbidita sull'intransigenza ferrea che mi aspettavo dagli altri e forse un po' anche da me stessa


----------



## MK (28 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> il rispetto per la propria dignità personale


Teoricamente sono d'accordo con te. Ad esempio la violenza fisica non la sopporto. O la violenza sui bambini. Questo è sicuramente un punto fermo. Per il resto si evolve, si cambia... il che certo non vuole dire stravolgere la propria essenza...


----------



## brugola (28 Febbraio 2008)

crescendo può cambiare la tua definizione di dignità.
Quello che ti pareva importante e imprescindibile quando avevi 20 anni è diverso da quello che ti pare a 30/40.
E anche la serietà. Quello che prima ti pareva serio ora ti pare futile e non indispensabile. 
Crescere non porta mica solo le rughe..(!)



Ps. bella, mò me la segno..


----------



## Nobody (28 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> ammorbidire....su questo non solo concordo; è una reale consapevolezza di questi miei anni .
> *mi sono ammorbidita sull'intransigenza ferrea che mi aspettavo dagli altri e forse un po' anche da me stessa*


Sono convinto che sia un'ottima cosa. Soprattutto la seconda...i peggiori carcerieri di noi stessi siamo proprio noi, non gli altri.
E le convinzioni ferree sono spesso vittime mandanti e sicari...delle nostre vite.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Febbraio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> crescendo può cambiare la tua definizione di dignità.
> Quello che ti pareva importante e imprescindibile quando avevi 20 anni è diverso da quello che ti pare a 30/40.
> E anche la serietà. Quello che prima ti pareva serio ora ti pare futile e non indispensabile.
> Crescere non porta mica solo le rughe..(!)
> ...


io parlo di come sono adesso ovviamente. Eppure, certi pochi ma buoni principi sono gli stessi. Non c'è verso: a 20 anni o a 30 se li ho traditi me ne sono amaramente pentita.
su una cosa hai ragione però: dignità, rispetto per se stessi, onore  sono germogli che ci vengono regalati dalla cultura e da chi ti alleva.

Sta a noi farli crescere.


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Febbraio 2008)

*Per me...*

I "valori" non sono di per sè immutabili... l'individuo evolve, le situazioni cambiano e spesso occorre accettare dei ragionevoli compromessi che spostano quelli che si credevano punti fermi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ho usato "occorre accettare" perchè si possono sovrapporre o affiancare altri "valori" che arrivano anche a prevalere e a modificare quelli che credevamo immutabili.


----------



## MK (28 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E le convinzioni ferree sono spesso vittime mandanti e sicari...delle nostre vite.


Concordo. Danno sicurezza ma ti fanno mancare l'aria.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Concordo. Danno sicurezza ma ti fanno mancare l'aria.


pensa che a me confortano.


----------



## Nobody (28 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Concordo. Danno sicurezza ma ti fanno mancare l'aria.


Tutti gli assoluti danno sicurezza, MK! Siamo esseri contingenti, e quindi destinati a scomparire. Abbiamo quindi una terribile fame di qualunque cosa immutabile. Se si crede *davvero* nell'esistenza di Dio (cosa rarissima) questa cosa la si trova nel trascendente.
Altrimenti si cerca di identificarla nell'immanente. Anche se minore, è sempre una consolazione.


----------



## MK (28 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> pensa che a me confortano.


 
Certo, è naturale che sia così. Basta che non chiudano la porta ai cambiamenti.


----------



## MK (28 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tutti gli assoluti danno sicurezza, MK! Siamo esseri contingenti, e quindi destinati a scomparire. Abbiamo quindi una terribile fame di qualunque cosa immutabile.


Immutabile? Ovvero cosa?


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Certo, è naturale che sia così. Basta che non chiudano la porta ai cambiamenti.


continuo a pensare che non parliamo della stessa cosa.
non riesco a spiegarmi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




quello che voi vedete come un limitazione al cambiamento per me è positivo.


----------



## Nobody (28 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Immutabile? Ovvero cosa?


Qualunque cosa...può essere l'anima, il corpo, le idee, la morale...si cerca sempre la consolazione più adatta a noi, ed ognuno di noi è diverso. Per questo gli "assoluti" sembrano così tanti.
 E' come quando ti innamori...gli altri, diranno: ma cosa ci trova in quello li, poi. Ma per te, è tutto! Anche se non è vero...l'innamoramento per me è solo ricerca di un Assoluto che ci sfuggirà sempre. 
Ma consola...


----------



## MK (28 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Qualunque cosa...può essere l'anima, il corpo, le idee, la morale...si cerca sempre la consolazione più adatta a noi, ed ognuno di noi è diverso. Per questo gli "assoluti" sembrano così tanti.
> E' come quando ti innamori...gli altri, diranno: ma cosa ci trova in quello li, poi. Ma per te, è tutto! Anche se non è vero...l'innamoramento per me è solo ricerca di un Assoluto che ci sfuggirà sempre.
> Ma consola...


Infatti dall'innamoramento si deve passare all'amore. Che è altra cosa appunto.


----------



## Nobody (28 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Infatti dall'innamoramento si deve passare all'amore. Che è altra cosa appunto.


Anche quello, visto come Assoluto. Un'altra bellissima ed utile illusione a cui dobbiamo abbandonarci.
Senza questi "valori immutabili" l'uomo è perso. Per questo è meglio, anzi direi necessario, liberarsi della passione per la Verità.


----------



## La Lupa (28 Febbraio 2008)

Ma... io son d'accordo un pò con tutti.

Posto che la staticità mi fa innoridire, va da sè che l'adattabilità della propria morale al momento contingente è probabile che segua della linee guida comunque tracciate.

Rimanere coerenti a se stessi, presenti ai prori valori, non significa che questi valori nella nostra crescita non mutino mai.

Certo che se mutano ogni settimana siamo schizzofrenici.

Se non mutano mai, secondo me c'è sfuggito qualcosa.


----------



## brugola (28 Febbraio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma... io son d'accordo un pò con tutti.
> 
> Posto che la staticità mi fa innoridire, va da sè che l'adattabilità della propria morale al momento contingente è probabile che segua della linee guida comunque tracciate.


ma per staticità cosa intendi?


----------



## MK (28 Febbraio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Certo che se mutano ogni settimana siamo schizzofrenici.
> 
> Se non mutano mai, secondo me c'è sfuggito qualcosa.


----------



## MK (28 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche quello, visto come Assoluto. Un'altra bellissima ed utile illusione a cui dobbiamo abbandonarci.
> Senza questi "valori immutabili" l'uomo è perso. Per questo è meglio, anzi direi necessario, liberarsi della passione per la Verità.


Poi quale Verità MM? La nostra? Quella degli altri? Mah...


----------



## Nobody (28 Febbraio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma... io son d'accordo un pò con tutti.
> 
> Posto che la staticità mi fa innoridire, va da sè che l'adattabilità della propria morale al momento contingente è probabile che segua della linee guida comunque tracciate.
> 
> ...


Ceto, la giusta via di mezzo è sempre la via migliore. Ma considerare idee o valori come assoluti è il baratro esistenziale per un essere umano, IMHO.


----------



## La Lupa (28 Febbraio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma per staticità cosa intendi?


Beh... il non guardare fuori.

Il guardare solo dentro.

Non entra mai niente così.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Febbraio 2008)

Ma in che modo può cambiare la morale?
personale, intendo.
Mi fate degli esempi concreti?


----------



## MK (28 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma considerare idee o valori come assoluti è il baratro esistenziale per un essere umano, IMHO.


 










































ammetto che sia difficile, molto difficile...


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Febbraio 2008)

*mhhhhhhhhh*



brugola ha detto:


> crescendo può cambiare la tua definizione di dignità.
> Quello che ti pareva importante e imprescindibile quando avevi 20 anni è diverso da quello che ti pare a 30/40.
> E anche la serietà. Quello che prima ti pareva serio ora ti pare futile e non indispensabile.
> Crescere non porta mica solo le rughe..(!)
> ...


 

sta brugola....brugola bene 

	
	
		
		
	


	






fine del mio contributo, per ora.


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Beh... il non guardare fuori.
> 
> Il guardare solo dentro.
> 
> Non entra mai niente così.


anche l'umiltà di accettare certi limiti che ti accorgi guardando proprio fuori per cominciare ad imparare ,
che poi si riassume tutto con il mettersi in  discussione


----------



## Nobody (28 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Poi quale Verità MM? La nostra? Quella degli altri? Mah...


La mente gioca sempre su finzioni concettuali che chiama verità. Ed è molto meglio sia così, MK.


----------



## MK (28 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ma in che modo può cambiare la morale?
> personale, intendo.
> Mi fate degli esempi concreti?


Ti faccio il mio. Il tradimento ad esempio. L'ho sempre considerato sbagliato, immorale. Ho perdonato la prima volta. La seconda volta ho chiuso il mio matrimonio, accecata dalla rabbia. Poi sono stata tradita un'altra volta, da un uomo diverso, e ho cercato di capire, di andare oltre. Probabilmente non tradirei mai, ma... ci metto un ma, appunto. Non è più un assoluto.


----------



## brugola (28 Febbraio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Beh... il non guardare fuori.
> 
> Il guardare solo dentro.
> 
> Non entra mai niente così.


può starci che tu sia aperta a tutto quello che c'è fuori e che poi, fatte le debite considerazioni, restino validi i tuoi punti fermi.


----------



## La Lupa (28 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ceto, la giusta via di mezzo è sempre la via migliore. Ma considerare idee o valori come assoluti è il baratro esistenziale per un essere umano, IMHO.


No, infatti si muovono, dovrebbero muoversi.

Ma infatti la coerenza sta nel seguire in maniera retta i nostri paletti mentre si spostano.

Quello, per me, è l'onore e il rispetto verso me stessa.


----------



## La Lupa (28 Febbraio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> può starci che tu sia aperta a tutto quello che c'è fuori e che poi, fatte le debite considerazioni, restino validi i tuoi punti fermi.


O sì.

Ma nell'arco di una vita, secondo me, no.

Se accade così, c'è qualcosa che non va.

Almeno, io mi spaventerei.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ti faccio il mio. Il tradimento ad esempio. L'ho sempre considerato sbagliato, immorale. Ho perdonato la prima volta. La seconda volta ho chiuso il mio matrimonio, accecata dalla rabbia. Poi sono stata tradita un'altra volta, da un uomo diverso, e ho cercato di capire, di andare oltre. Probabilmente non tradirei mai, ma... ci metto un ma, appunto. Non è più un assoluto.


E ora consideri il tradimento meno sbagliato?
la tua morale ti porta a non tradire.Ok.
Il fatto che ti abbiano tradita e tu abbia ,giustamente, cercato di comprendere non solo a farti accecare dalla rabbia è encomiabile ma non ha smosso il tuo credere che tradire sia,comunque sempre sbagliato.


----------



## brugola (28 Febbraio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> O sì.
> 
> Ma nell'arco di una vita, secondo me, no.
> 
> ...


perchè vuoi incrinare le mie solide sicurezze? 
cosa ti ho fatto??


----------



## La Lupa (28 Febbraio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> perchè vuoi incrinare le mie solide sicurezze?
> cosa ti ho fatto??


E sai... non c'ho un cazzo da fare stammatina...


----------



## Nobody (28 Febbraio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> No, *infatti si muovono, dovrebbero muoversi*.
> 
> *Ma infatti la coerenza sta nel seguire in maniera retta i nostri paletti mentre si spostano*.
> 
> Quello, per me, è l'onore e il rispetto verso me stessa.


Perfettamente d'accordo. Seguire ciò che sappiamo relativo in maniera tendenzialmente assoluta. Una cosa difficilissima da fare...essere davvero coerenti su ciò che sappiamo essere mutevole, è un atto di enorme consapevolezza!


----------



## MK (28 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> E ora consideri il tradimento meno sbagliato?
> la tua morale ti porta a non tradire.Ok.
> Il fatto che ti abbiano tradita e tu abbia ,giustamente, cercato di comprendere non solo a farti accecare dalla rabbia è encomiabile ma non ha smosso il tuo credere che tradire sia,comunque sempre sbagliato.


Non sono più così sicura che sia una cosa sbagliata... Può succedere.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non sono più così sicura che sia una cosa sbagliata... Può succedere.


perdonami ma non ti seguo. Il fatto che possa succedere influisce sulla certezza che sia sbagliato?


----------



## MK (28 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> perdonami ma non ti seguo. Il fatto che possa succedere influisce sulla certezza che sia sbagliato?


Sì non è più un valore assoluto. Per me.


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non sono più così sicura che sia una cosa sbagliata... Può succedere.


secondo me c'è un fraintendimento. nel corso della vita mille cose cambiano fra le quali il modo di vedere e giudicare determinate situazioni, quello che rimane o dovrebbe rimanere costante è il rispetto di sé


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì non è più un valore assoluto. Per me.


può succedere anche di rubare o di ammazzare.
Non vuol dire che non sia un valore assoluto non farlo.
(ho esagerato ovviamente)


----------



## brugola (28 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> secondo me c'è un fraintendimento. nel corso della vita mille cose cambiano fra le quali il modo di vedere e giudicare determinate situazioni, quello che rimane o dovrebbe rimanere costante è il rispetto di sé


mi tocca quotarti nonostante il tuo nick...


----------



## La Lupa (28 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perfettamente d'accordo. Seguire ciò che sappiamo relativo in maniera tendenzialmente assoluta. Una cosa difficilissima da fare...essere davvero coerenti su ciò che sappiamo essere mutevole, è un atto di enorme consapevolezza!


E sennò da quale altro punto di vista potresti stare a guardarla la vita?

La centratura deve essere su noi stessi, mica sugli orpelli più o meno mobili.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Febbraio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> mi tocca quotarti nonostante il tuo nick...


davvero raga, che nick di merda vi siete mai scelte??


----------



## MK (28 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> può succedere anche di rubare o di ammazzare.
> Non vuol dire che non sia un valore assoluto non farlo.
> (ho esagerato ovviamente)


Quelli per me, ad esempio, sono valori assoluti. Così come il non bestemmiare e il non fare violenza su donne e bambini. Su questo non transigo.


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> mi tocca quotarti nonostante il tuo nick...


signorina brugola se ne faccia una ragione


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> davvero raga, che nick di merda vi siete mai scelte??


Te pensa al tuo!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Quelli per me, ad esempio, sono valori assoluti. Così come il *non bestemmiare* e il non fare violenza su donne e bambini. Su questo non transigo.


bestemmiare no (aborro la bestemmia) ma tradire ??
abbiamo tutti diversi parametri, è ovvio.
Alla fine della fiera tutto si riassume in quel che ha scritto la femmena:
indipendentemente da valori e morali finchè c'è il rispetto per se stessi tutto a posto. 
Come il rispetto poi si ponga rispetto a certe azioni è un'altra pasta.


----------



## Nobody (28 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> può succedere anche di rubare o di ammazzare.
> Non vuol dire che non sia un valore assoluto non farlo.
> (ho esagerato ovviamente)


Nessun atto in sè ha valore assoluto...ci sono situazioni in cui anche rubare (o ammazzare) è necessario.
Scomodo, per un solo attimo, un grande:

"_Certo bisogna farne di strada
da una ginnastica d'obbedienza,
fino ad un gesto molto più umano
che ti dia il senso della violenza.
Però bisogna farne altrettanta
per diventare così coglioni
da non riuscire più a capire
che non ci sono poteri buoni._
_Adesso imparo un sacco di cose_
_ in mezzo agli altri vestiti uguali,_
_tranne qual'e' il crimine giusto_
_ per non passare da criminali._
_Ci hanno insegnato la meraviglia_
_ verso la gente che ruba il pane,_
_ora sappiamo che e' un delitto_
_il non rubare quando si ha fame."_


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Te pensa al tuo!



muto!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




con quel nick lì neanche ti prendo in considerazione


----------



## MK (28 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bestemmiare no (aborro la bestemmia) ma tradire ??
> abbiamo tutti diversi parametri, è ovvio.
> Alla fine della fiera tutto si riassume in quel che ha scritto la femmena:
> indipendentemente da valori e morali finchè c'è il rispetto per se stessi tutto a posto.
> Come il rispetto poi si ponga rispetto a certe azioni è un'altra pasta.


certo, ma come dicevo prima a MM non siamo soli. Magari il rispetto per me stessa va a ledere il rispetto di un'altra persona... E' complicata la questione. Poi se si è genitori credo sia un dovere irrinunciabile quello di essere d'esempio per i propri figli. E trasmettere valori nei quali si crede davvero.


----------



## Nobody (28 Febbraio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E sennò da quale altro punto di vista potresti stare a guardarla la vita?
> 
> La centratura deve essere su noi stessi, mica sugli orpelli più o meno mobili.


Ma certo. Ma deve sempre essere presente la prima parte del discorso...la nostra circonferenza è costruita su centri mutevoli. Se manca questa premessa, è la fine.


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> certo, ma come dicevo prima a MM non siamo soli. Magari il rispetto per me stessa va a ledere il rispetto di un'altra persona... E' complicata la questione. Poi se si è genitori credo sia un dovere irrinunciabile quello di essere d'esempio per i propri figli. E trasmettere valori nei quali si crede davvero.


il rispetto per la propria persona non credo possa mai ledere quello di altri


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> il rispetto per la propria persona non credo possa mai ledere quello di altri


tocca pure me quotarti.
Non vedo come possa ledere il rispetto per se stessi ,senza il quale non può esistere quello per gli altri.
(mi si sono incartate le dita)


----------



## La Lupa (28 Febbraio 2008)

Non ne sono così sicura.


----------



## MK (28 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> il rispetto per la propria persona non credo possa mai ledere quello di altri


Un marito si innamora di un'altra donna. Rispetta se stesso e il proprio amore. Abbandona la famiglia. Non rispettando la promessa che aveva fatto alla moglie col matrimonio...


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tocca pure me quotarti.
> Non vedo come possa ledere il rispetto per se stessi ,senza il quale non può esistere quello per gli altri.
> (mi si sono incartate le dita)


come mi quoti tu , nessuna mai ,
assunta


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Febbraio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Non ne sono così sicura.


senti un po' ,se vuoi minare anche le mie ,di certezze, ti scheggio un dentino!!


----------



## brugola (28 Febbraio 2008)

neanche io.
e l'esempio giusto te lo ha fatto mk


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Un marito si innamora di un'altra donna. Rispetta se stesso e il proprio amore. Abbandona la famiglia. Non rispettando la promessa che aveva fatto alla moglie col matrimonio...


dunque: se s'innamora e lascia la moglie  parlandole lealmente non viene meno a nulla .la farà soffrire ma non per la mancanza di rispetto


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Un marito si innamora di un'altra donna. Rispetta se stesso e il proprio amore. Abbandona la famiglia. Non rispettando la promessa che aveva fatto alla moglie col matrimonio...


e se poi s'innamora di un'altra ancora è sempre rispettoso di se stesso?
mischiate sentimenti con rispetto
E' tutta un'altra cosa


----------



## La Lupa (28 Febbraio 2008)

E' che qua sopra le corna la fanno da padrone.


----------



## Nobody (28 Febbraio 2008)

Invece l'esempio di MK è calzante...onore dovrebbe essere anche mantenere la propria parola! A prescindere! Sennò che impegno sarebbe?
Ecco, quando ci si sposa mi pare proprio che una promessina la si faccia...o no?
Questo mostra quanto è impossibile vivere di assoluti, e che anche chi lo vorrebbe fare alla fine la scappatoia la trova sempre


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Invece l'esempio di MK è calzante...onore dovrebbe essere anche mantenere la propria parola! A prescindere! Sennò che impegno sarebbe?
> Ecco, quando ci si sposa mi pare proprio che una promessina la si faccia...o no?
> Questo mostra quanto è impossibile vivere di assoluti, e che anche chi lo vorrebbe fare alla fine *la scappatoia* la trova sempre


Credi? credete davvero tutti che non tradire sia così impossibile e infattibile?
credete davvero che nessuno abbia avuto la possibilità di farlo e ,per rispetto a sè stesso prima che al partner, si sia fermato prima?


----------



## brugola (28 Febbraio 2008)

qua in effetti si fa confusione con onore, rispetto e sentimenti


----------



## Nobody (28 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Credi? credete davvero tutti che non tradire sia così impossibile e infattibile?
> credete davvero che nessuno abbia avuto la possibilità di farlo e ,per rispetto a sè stesso prima che al partner, si sia fermato prima?


Ma guarda che non parlavo di tradimento. Per rompere la promessa e non mantenere la parola data, basta fare ciò che ho fatto io...prima me ne sono andato, poi mi sono messo con un'altra.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Febbraio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E' che qua sopra le corna la fanno da padrone.


----------



## brugola (28 Febbraio 2008)

capite perchè quando sento parlare di "onorevole" in politica mi viene la diarrea?


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma guarda che non parlavo di tradimento. Per rompere la promessa e non mantenere la parola data, basta fare ciò che ho fatto io...prima me ne sono andato, poi mi sono messo con un'altra.


ribadisco che si sta mischiando sentimento e rispetto.


----------



## La Lupa (28 Febbraio 2008)

Ma... io credo che molta responsabilità l'abbia la nostra "educazione".

Il concetto di massimo rispetto per la proprie inclinazioni, esigenze e necessità nella nostra cultura viene chiamato egoismo.

Mentre nessuno ha il dovere di preservarci in salute e felicità, quanto noi stessi.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Febbraio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma... io credo che molta responsabilità l'abbia la nostra "educazione".
> 
> Il concetto di massimo rispetto per la proprie inclinazioni, esigenze e necessità nella nostra cultura viene chiamato egoismo.
> 
> Mentre nessuno ha il dovere di preservarci in salute e felicità, quanto noi stessi.


ho un'autonomia cerebrale limitata.
Devi rimettermi in carica.
Arrivederci


----------



## Nobody (28 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ribadisco che si sta mischiando sentimento e rispetto.


Non sono d'accordo. Nessun miscuglio...ma se ritieni che esista qualcosa di immutabile che identifichi con l'onore, questo dovrebbe anche riguardare la sacralità della parola data.


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Credi? credete davvero tutti che non tradire sia così impossibile e infattibile?
> *credete davvero che nessuno abbia avuto la possibilità di farlo e ,per rispetto a sè stesso prima che al partner, si sia fermato prima*?





moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma guarda che non parlavo di tradimento. Per rompere la promessa e non mantenere la parola data, *basta fare ciò che ho fatto io...prima me ne sono andato, poi mi sono messo con un'alt*ra.


Innamorarsi e tradire ...potrebbero anche esser visti come sinonimi...perchè al di là del fattivo tradimento fisico, non è che ti innamori così, perchè la vedi passare per strada!

In genere quella persona la frequenti, ci entri in intimità, spesso cerebrale prima che fisica...non è già questo tradire quella promessa?


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> muto!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Potrei rimettere l'altro...ma penso che a qualcunA potrebbe venir un coccolone!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









E voglio stare in pace con me stesso....ommo d'onnore sugno ah!


----------



## Iris (28 Febbraio 2008)

Secondo me possiamo tranquillamente fare a meno del "senso dell'onore" che richiama più che altro dei valori legati ad una cultura...ed in quanto tale mutevole e subordinato ad i dettami di una collettività.
Parlerei piuttosto di senso del rispetto e dignità. Per se stessi e per gli altri.
Dignità intesa come consapevolezza del proprio valore a prescindere dall'altrui opinione.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Nessun miscuglio...ma se ritieni che esista qualcosa di immutabile che identifichi con l'onore, questo dovrebbe anche riguardare la sacralità della parola data.


infatti la riguarda.


----------



## Nobody (28 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Innamorarsi e tradire ...potrebbero anche esser visti come sinonimi...perchè al di là del fattivo tradimento fisico, non è che ti innamori così, perchè la vedi passare per strada!
> 
> In genere quella persona la frequenti, ci entri in intimità, spesso cerebrale prima che fisica...non è già questo tradire quella promessa?


Non direi, fedi...la promessa è di condividere la vita per sempre, non di rendere l'altra l'unica persona con cui rapportarsi...il discorso è che in frequentazioni anche innocenti, può capitare di innamorarsi. Ed anche senza nessun nuovo amore, può capitrare che il vecchio svanisca. Allora, che si fa? Si mantiene la parola data, per onore? Si fa di quella promessa un assoluto? Certi lo fanno, per carità, e lungi da me criticarli...anzi. Ma tanti, al momento decisivo, dimenticano la coerenza, scordano i valori immutabili...e mutano!


----------



## Nobody (28 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> infatti la riguarda.


Ok 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Quindi secondo te chi divorzia (prescindendo dai motivi) , manca alla parola data...infrange la promessa e quindi disonora se stesso. O no?


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti ho spiegato che,per me,  il sentimento è una cosa e il rispetto è un'altra.
Stiamo facendo un'insalatona  mista .
Io all'inizio ho parlato di onore e dignità.
Sopratutto e in particolar modo di se stessi.
E' chiaro che un amore può finire e sarebbe da ottusi mantenerlo solo per aver dato una parola. Il tradimento, se permetti, è un'altra cosa.
Se un amore finisce ,e ci sta, lo comunichi all'interessato (quello legalmente partner) e prendi le tue decisioni.
Tradire vuol dire altro ,secondo me.


----------



## Nobody (28 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ti ho spiegato che,per me, il sentimento è una cosa e il rispetto è un'altra.
> Stiamo facendo un'insalatona mista .
> Io all'inizio ho parlato di onore e dignità.
> Sopratutto e in particolar modo di se stessi.
> ...


IO NON HO MAI PARLATO DI TRADIMENTO! Parlavo dei valori immutabili che tu all'inizio descrivevi, e configuravi come onore. Tra questi, ti chiedevo se vi inserivi il mantenimento della parola data. Base di qualunque concetto di onore.
Vedo di no.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> IO NON HO MAI PARLATO DI TRADIMENTO! Parlavo dei valori immutabili che tu all'inizio descrivevi, e configuravi come onore. Tra questi, ti chiedevo se vi inserivi il mantenimento della parola data. Base di qualunque concetto di onore.
> Vedo di no.


perchè ti arrabbi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




hai ragione, scusami, ho visto che nell'ultimo intervento non avevi citato il tradimento.
E' difficile spiegarlo perchè si è tirato in ballo il sentimento. Eppure, ci credi se ti dico che nel mio senso di onore e dignità ,l'amore non c'entra una fava?
Quando parlo di promessa , di rispetto, di onore penso a ben altro.
Comunque lo so che m'incarto e che ci sono casi in cui il mio discorso fa acqua.


----------



## Nobody (28 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè ti arrabbi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma dai, certo che non mi arrabbio! Ho scritto in maiuscolo per sottolineare un pensiero  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non ho mai citato il tradimento...ma in realtà anche quando parlavo del rubare o addirittura dell'uccidere, erano solo esempi. Non volevo focalizzare niente in particolare, ma solo parlare della vacuità degli assoluti...e della loro necessità per la nostra sanità mentale!
Chi più chi meno...ci incartiamo tutti. Nel tuo discorso percepisco il sano e necessario desiderio di continuità del nostro essere. Ti dirò...preferirei pensarla diversamente, ed un po' come te.


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> IO NON HO MAI PARLATO DI TRADIMENTO! Parlavo dei valori immutabili che tu all'inizio descrivevi, e configuravi come onore. Tra questi, ti chiedevo se vi inserivi il mantenimento della parola data. Base di qualunque concetto di onore.
> Vedo di no.


 
oddio ..la parola d'onore scivola in concetti fascisti e peggio ancora mafiosi.
per quanto mi riguarda ribadisco che i valori oggettivi sono la lealtà nel senso più puro del termine.
se sono leale verso me stesso e gli altri non vuol dire che le cose rimangano immutate per me (sentimenti, situazioni...) ma di questi miei cambiamenti metterò a conoscenza chi ne è coinvolto in modo che si sappia sempre bene con chi si ha a che fare e cosa aspettarsi


----------



## Nobody (28 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> oddio ..*la parola d'onore scivola in concetti fascisti e peggio ancora mafiosi.*
> per quanto mi riguarda ribadisco che i valori oggettivi sono la lealtà nel senso più puro del termine.
> se sono leale verso me stesso e gli altri non vuol dire che le cose rimangano immutate per me (sentimenti, situazioni...) ma di questi miei cambiamenti metterò a conoscenza chi ne è coinvolto in modo che si sappia sempre bene con chi si ha a che fare e cosa aspettarsi


Chiarifica...mantenere una promessa a costo di rimetterci del proprio, lo vedi fascista o mafioso? 
Lo dico per capire...io non l'ho mantenuta, ma io non ritengo nulla immutabile.


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Chiarifica...mantenere una promessa a costo di rimetterci del proprio, lo vedi fascista o mafioso?
> Lo dico per capire...io non l'ho mantenuta, ma io non ritengo nulla immutabile.


certo che mantenere una promessa non è fascista e mafioso!!!!!!
dicevo che l'ottusa interpretazione di senso dell'onore fa scivolare in questi estremismi...che non mi apartengono e dai quali mi dissocio .


----------



## Lettrice (28 Febbraio 2008)

Donna d'onore fui...


----------



## Nobody (28 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> certo che mantenere una promessa non è fascista e mafioso!!!!!!
> dicevo che l'ottusa interpretazione di senso dell'onore fa scivolare in questi estremismi...che non mi apartengono e dai quali mi dissocio .


Quello che tu puoi definire ottuso, per un altro potrebbe esserne la corretta interpretazione. Non ci pensi? In questo modo, assolutizzi il tuo punto di vista. Ottenendo tra l'altro l'autoiscrizione in quel sottogruppo che erroneamente definisci con la parola "fascista". Enormemente abusata, tra l'altro.
Ho conosciuto parecchi antifasci di sinistra, assai peggiori dei neri che volevano stigmatizzare.


----------



## Nobody (28 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Donna d'onore fui...


No...casomai, iena d'onore!


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quello che tu puoi definire ottuso, per un altro potrebbe esserne la corretta interpretazione. Non ci pensi? In questo modo, assolutizzi il tuo punto di vista. Ottenendo tra l'altro l'autoiscrizione in quel sottogruppo che erroneamente definisci con la parola "fascista". Enormemente abusata, tra l'altro.
> Ho conosciuto parecchi antifasci di sinistra, assai peggiori dei neri che volevano stigmatizzare.


certo.
è chiaro poi, che son qui a parlare di quello che penso io,che sarà sicuramente sempre opinabile per molti


----------



## Nobody (28 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> certo.
> è chiaro poi, che son qui a parlare di quello che penso io,che sarà sicuramente sempre opinabile per molti


Perfetto. Come quello che scrivo io, o chiunque altro qua sopra.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perfetto. Come quello che scrivo io, o chiunque altro qua sopra.


Per me un po' di più


----------



## MK (28 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non direi, fedi...la promessa è di condividere la vita per sempre, non di rendere l'altra l'unica persona con cui rapportarsi...il discorso è che in frequentazioni anche innocenti, può capitare di innamorarsi. Ed anche senza nessun nuovo amore, può capitrare che il vecchio svanisca. Allora, che si fa? Si mantiene la parola data, per onore? Si fa di quella promessa un assoluto? Certi lo fanno, per carità, e lungi da me criticarli...anzi. Ma tanti, al momento decisivo, dimenticano la coerenza, scordano i valori immutabili...e mutano!


Esattamente. Quando poi si parla della sacralità del matrimonio mi viene da ridere... Uniti davanti a Dio, nel bene e nel male...


----------



## Nobody (28 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Esattamente. Quando poi si parla della sacralità del matrimonio mi viene da ridere... Uniti davanti a Dio, nel bene e nel male...


vabbè MK...ma sono gli stessi che parlano di sacralità della vita quando si parla di aborto. E poi sono a favore della guerra, apportatrice di democrazia


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Esattamente. Quando poi si parla della sacralità del matrimonio mi viene da ridere... Uniti davanti a Dio, nel bene e nel male...


mi domando perchè tanti si ostinino a farsi quella promessa davanti ad un altare  quando non credono o non sono assolutamente contrari al divorzio.

E non capisco che ci trovi da ridere nella sacralità del matrimonio.

E' un rito sacrale se fatto davanti ad un altare.

Trovi ridicola anche la sacralità di un battesimo ?


----------



## MK (28 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vabbè MK...ma sono gli stessi che parlano di sacralità della vita quando si parla di aborto. E poi sono a favore della guerra, apportatrice di democrazia


----------



## MK (28 Febbraio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi domando perchè tanti si ostinino a farsi quella promessa davanti ad un altare quando non credono o non sono assolutamente contrari al divorzio.
> 
> E non capisco che ci trovi da ridere nella sacralità del matrimonio.
> 
> ...


Non ci trovo nulla da ridere, ma se è sacro è un patto che non si rompe no?
Ammiro chi ha fede, ma ci deve essere coerenza, quella sì. Sposarsi in chiesa e battezzare i figli e poi non educarli alla religione cattolica è incoerente.


----------

